# Postmates



## NYUber123 (Jan 15, 2018)

I went online with Postmates today and immediately got an email letting me know that I will now be getting $.07 per minute while waiting for the order and $.97 per mile for drop offs instead of a flat rate. Is this new with Postmates?


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

NYUber123 said:


> I went online with Postmates today and immediately got an email letting me know that I will now be getting $.07 per minute while waiting for the order and $.97 per mile for drop offs instead of a flat rate. Is this new with Postmates?


They dropped my mileage rate from .74 to .55
Reduced drop off from .75 to .50
Got ride of the minimum $4 guarantee
Going to lose between $1-$2 per delivery










downeybrook said:


> They dropped my mileage rate from .74 to .55
> Reduced drop off from .75 to .50
> Got ride of the minimum $4 guarantee
> Going to lose between $1-$2 per delivery


At first read it sounds like they're going to raise rates...then they hit you with the bomb were getting rid of minimum guarantee


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

downeybrook said:


> They dropped my mileage rate from .74 to .55
> Reduced drop off from .75 to .50


Hole cow! That's a huge drop and north worth it.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Hole cow! That's a huge drop and north worth it.


It wasn't worth it before.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> It wasn't worth it before.


I never did PM. I was going to try them, but not now.


----------



## NYUber123 (Jan 15, 2018)

I stopped doing Postmates for a little while. As soon as I went online, this came up. Postmates orders are usually ready when I get there, so $0.07 per minute waiting time is ridiculous. Their orders hardly ever go over 2 miles too.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

PM paid a little better Uber. Not anymore


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Smh. I didn’t get the message about the change in pay, but I def saw that the minimum fare guarantee is done. Might stick strictly to Grubhub now.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

It was always an app of last resorts for me. I only accept from restaurants that have waitresses and bartenders and a few fast casual type places like Chipotle. With this new pay structure won't even pick up from Chipotle anymore.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I guess I missed this message. I can't find it in my email anywhere and I don't recall seeing any in-app message. 
I did a delivery last night, only about a mile from the Chipotle to the customer....payout was only 3.13. 

The $4.00 minimum payout made the shorties worth it, but no more. PM is not my first option, I only turn it on when U/L are slow. At least here in Phoenix, we do have some chances to get longer deliveries, so I guess I have to cherry pick even more than I do now.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I remember when minimum was $4.80. When you’d do 4 short ones in an hour, even without the tip, at least it was alright. Now if we do 3 an hour at this shit pay, if they no tip, then it’s a major L for us. Time for that Doordash orientation


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Guys still deliver for Postmates? ??‍♂


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It def depends on the area so make sure to check the rates first. PM pays $1.29/mile here in DC so it’s worth it since you don’t have to rely on tips. Recently dropped from $1.37. No way it’s worth it for $.50/mile


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Haven’t done a PM in quite a while. Turned it on yesterday got a stacked order that paid $5.36. Yep, still as bad as Uber. Luckily one guy tipped cash and I didn’t have to order the food.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

$3 minimum 7cent waiting 69 cent mile. 1.40 pickup, 70 cent drop off in Los Angeles. Rate drop after Uber drop their rate to 66 cent mile. I'm still delivering hope that tip covers the drop rate.


----------



## dfs3317 (Dec 11, 2018)

I just started Postmates a couple of days ago to supplement my UE and these are some perceptions I've got

A.) shows you the restaurant and location......this is good because you can decide immediately if you want to skip
B.) Sometimes gives you a merchant that is 7-10 miles away....bad because you don't get comped for driving there
C.) Makes you order the food once arriving and you don't see that until you accept the order.........not only bad but effing stupid. Had me go to a Starbucks in a Krogers (also at Raising Canes) and place the order most of which the grocery store Starbucks doesn't carry so I text the customer and naturally they cancel so Postmates sends me a nasty gram about canceling the delivery
D.) Pay is worse on Postmates then UE had the infamous $3.00 delivery on PM and have never had one that low on UE but did get a $4.50 tip so tipping seeing is better probably because the restaurants are generally a step up from McD's and Subway.........a little good and a little bad

Bottom line Is I'll use PM as a kind of backup for UE but will be selective in the orders I accept


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

dfs3317 said:


> I just started Postmates a couple of days ago to supplement my UE and these are some perceptions I've got
> 
> A.) shows you the restaurant and location......this is good because you can decide immediately if you want to skip
> B.) Sometimes gives you a merchant that is 7-10 miles away....bad because you don't get comped for driving there
> ...


That is exactly how I work PM. Only accept orders from restaurants where the customers would expect to tip if they went to the restaurant (no fast food), only accept order from places with in a two mile radius of your current location, With experience, you will learn which places you will need to place the order at and which are pre-paid orders that should be ready when you get there...if you accept an order that you have to make yourself, call it in while you are driving to help cut down on the wait time. I also toggled off the option for PM to automatically add stops to my route..I have a new ping sent so I get to make the decision. You will also get a map that shows how far the delivery is from the restaurant, so you can get an idea of what the payout will be. In my experience, using these criteria, I have found that I get tips on about 80% of the deliveries. I only do PM to supplement Uber and Lyft, so I am super picky on what I accept. This is what seems to work for me in my area.


----------



## dfs3317 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ajaywill said:


> That is exactly how I work PM. Only accept orders from restaurants where the customers would expect to tip if they went to the restaurant (no fast food), only accept order from places with in a two mile radius of your current location, With experience, you will learn which places you will need to place the order at and which are pre-paid orders that should be ready when you get there...if you accept an order that you have to make yourself, call it in while you are driving to help cut down on the wait time. I also toggled off the option for PM to automatically add stops to my route..I have a new ping sent so I get to make the decision. You will also get a map that shows how far the delivery is from the restaurant, so you can get an idea of what the payout will be. In my experience, using these criteria, I have found that I get tips on about 80% of the deliveries. I only do PM to supplement Uber and Lyft, so I am super picky on what I accept. This is what seems to work for me in my area.


Yep I found another one today where you have to place the order, What A Burger and the description of what to order was like a Greek novel and to top it off when I got there there were at least 10 cars in the drive thru ahead of me and then there were another dozen ahead of me at the counter with only two employees waiting on people. I denied two UEs while going there and would have missed more so I just canceled the order, not sure what excuse I used, and got another nasty gram from PM. I will definitely start being more choosey


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

Jesus I should of read this before trying Postmates.....I make less than half the amount I do on ubereats...


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

.47 cents per mile for PM in Charlotte LOL.


----------



## BeezleGrub (Jun 26, 2019)

After hearing Scott Aukerman (of podcasting fame, in L.A.) and others complain about PM, now I know why!


----------

